# Best lenses for...



## canon23 (May 7, 2012)

Hello fellow Photogs, I'd like your insights on what is the BEST lens/es on a 5D Mark 2 for:

1) Portraiture?

2) Landscapes?

3) Weddings (if you can choose only 2)?


----------



## facedodge (May 7, 2012)

okay... I'll bite.

Portraits: 85mm f/1.2L
Landscape:Canon TS-E 17mm f/4
Wedding: 24-70mm f/2.8 II (Not out yet) and 70-200 2.8 is II


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2012)

1) 85mm f/1.2L II

2) TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II

3) 24-70mm f/2.8L II (yes, I know, not out yet) + 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hello fellow Photogs, I'd like your insights on what is the BEST lens/es on a 5D Mark 2 for:
> 
> 1) Portraiture?
> 
> ...




New 24-70 II PLUS 70-200mm f2.8 IS II


----------



## canon23 (May 8, 2012)

May I add one more:

4) General purpose all-around walking lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2012)

4) 24-105mm f/4L IS


----------



## TrumpetPower! (May 8, 2012)

I'll echo neuroanatomist -- that's exactly the same list I would have replied with. facedodge's suggestion for the 17 merits consideration, but, as wonderful as that lens is, it's damned wide and more of a specialist tool for certain niches. Ideal is to have both, of course, but I'd strongly recommend the 24 unless you knew for a fact that the 17 is a better fit for your subjects.

Your #4 is much more open-ended. Some possibilities:


The new 24-70 f/2.8. Should have the best image quality of any standard zoom.
The 24-105 f/4 L IS. Longer range, lighter weight, stabilized.
The new Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC. Better image quality than the original 24-70 f/2.8 plus stabilization.
Either the 50 f/1.4 or the 35 f/1.4 primes, if that's your shooting style. Or, both coupled with the 85 as a classic Holy Trinity of Primes; many an event (including weddings) have been shot with those three.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Dianoda (May 8, 2012)

canon23 said:


> May I add one more:
> 
> 4) General purpose all-around walking lens?



35L II whenever it materializes from the ether. Until then... probably the 24-70mm f/2.8L II, or the 35L, heck, I even like the 100L IS as a dark horse (it's crazy versatile on full frame, a joy to shoot with, light weight, and no distortion). Tough choice.


----------



## Neeneko (May 8, 2012)

If we are talking 'best', shouldn't we be talking Schneider Optics or Zeiss? I mean come on, if we are going to dream, dream big! Why stick to Canon lenses? They are good, but I would not call them the 'best'.


----------



## pwp (May 8, 2012)

canon23 said:


> 1) Portraiture?
> 2) Landscapes?
> 3) Weddings (if you can choose only 2)?


1) 70-200 f/2.8isII
2) 16-35 f/2.8L
3) 70-200 f/2.8isII & 24-70 f/2.8L (MkII if your budget can stand the strain)

Paul Wright


----------



## Axilrod (May 9, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hello fellow Photogs, I'd like your insights on what is the BEST lens/es on a 5D Mark 2 for:
> 
> 1) Portraiture?
> 
> ...



A budget would help, but in general:

1) Prime - 85L, 135L (85 1.8 if on a budget) Zoom - 70-200 II (or any of the 70-200's that fit your budget)

2) Prime - Zeiss 21mm f/2.8 Zoom - 16-35 II

3) 24-70 (I or II) / 70-200 f/2.8 IS II (or whichever 70-200 fits your budget)


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 9, 2012)

1) f1.2

2) f16

3) 5d3


----------



## canon23 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks All! 

Looks like the majority has these 4 on the lineup:

1) 16-35 f/2.8
2) 85 f/1.2
2) 24-70 & 70-200


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hello fellow Photogs, I'd like your insights on what is the BEST lens/es on a 5D Mark 2 for:
> 
> 1) Portraiture?
> 
> ...



easy, my 2 favourite lenses 

2 lenses that cover all that and then some,
Canon 16-35 f2.8L II and sigma 85mm f1.4


----------



## takoman46 (May 10, 2012)

1) Portraiture: EF 50mm f/1.2L

2) Landscapes: EF 14mm f/2.8 L II

3) Weddings: EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L and EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II


----------



## TheFarmer (May 10, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hello fellow Photogs, I'd like your insights on what is the BEST lens/es on a 5D Mark 2 for:
> 
> 1) Portraiture?
> 
> ...



1. Canon 85mm F/1.2
2. Canon 16-35mm F/2.8 II
3. Canon 24-70mm F/2.8 & 70-200mm F/2.8 IS

;D


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 10, 2012)

1. Portraits, 85 1.2L II OR 135 2.0L. Both are stellar lenses.

2. Landscape, easily 24 TSE 3.5L II with ND filters. The 17TSE is superb but cannot use filters. Filters, IMHO, can tone down a burning sunrise and balance out the exposure.

3. Wedding, no experience here with weddings, but obviously the 70-200 2.8L II gives you a great range plus a 50mm 1.2L prime for closer shots!

All of the above if money is not a huge concern. Besides, who needs to retire? Put off retirement a few more years and get that lens.


----------

